# Ever nick food out of the Fridge at work?



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 10080


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL!  I've never understood people that think it's ok to do that.  I was quite baffled when it first happened to me, but, I remember seeing something discussed like this on tv about a week or so ago where this was a theme, it was pretty funny what those had to say, though I don't quite remember what they said, I just remember laughing.  

Now I'll be spending time with my head doing this :turnaround: trying to remember what show I saw this on.  LOL.  If I ever remember, I'll come back to this.  And if someone answers with a yes, I'd be curious to hear their reason for do it.  No judgment, promise.  ;  )


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2014)

Who ME ?  Why I'd never DREAM of doing such a thing !


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL Falcon.

It finally came to me, The show was "The Chew"  Was of all things, a cooking, slash/ talk show, but I'm sure I also saw it on a sitcom not too long ago as well of which I'm not going to try to remember, my little brain hurts already.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 1, 2014)

I remember at my last employer, my Supervisor had his lunch of tuna/crackers taken out of the frig. After that, he never brought his lunch to work again. But, then again, he was hardly ever in the office during lunch anyway.........always had some kind of meeting going on. As for me, I never had a problem putting my lunch in the frig and having it there at noon when I ate. Guess someone was really hungry for tuna/crackers the day he brought it for lunch. 
I knew one Supervisor, who worked in the same building, had a small frig that he put into his office. Kept soda's and his lunch it in. With the size of him (heavy, but muscular) NOBODY would want to be caught going into his office and his frig!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

I'd never take somebody's lunch out of the break room fridge, but I was pretty annoyed for awhile when somebody was doing it to me.  Weird thing was, the only thing I was bringing for lunch at the time was yogurts, with fruit on the bottom.  I suspected who was doing it, but I was never sure.

AprilT, I remember seeing it on a sitcom too!  Just asked hubby if her remembered Elaine from Seinfeld ever having her lunch stolen.  He said that nobody ever had a real job on Seinfeld, except for Newman the post office worker, lol.  Now this is bugging me....it was funny when I saw it too!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 1, 2014)

LOL SeaBreeze.  Yogurt is a favorite of "nicksters" (new word for my vocab).  I'm sure it did happen on Seinfeld, there isn't a scenario that hasn't happened on that crazy show.  Funny, for the first time in long time, I watched most of an episode the other night, just before nodding off.  It was one about him trying to get free cable.  But the food snatcher episode I saw more recently besides the one on the chew, was on a different sitcom, maybe it was.  

Dangit, thanks for getting me back on that train of thinking.  LOL, bad you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)

Fifty lashes with a wet noodle for me AprilT! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2014)




----------

